# Head tossing? Something serious or is she just being an...



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, so i usually don't associate with my in-laws horses unless i absolutely have to. Well i've noticed my FIL mare flipping her head around A LOT. :shock: I really don't know what to think of it. Now it's still winter here, so there are no bugs. As everyone should well know by now, no she does not get much if any attention. I honestly don't understand the head tossing. She never did it before. And i've noticed she does it all the time! Even while she's running. :?
While she was in the barn with her colt, she did rear and slam her nose off of the top beam. But that is the only injury i know of.
What could be causing her to toss her head so much?
Thanks!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Has her mouth/teeth been checked? Are the reins held so there is constant contact? Has something changed just prior to her starting this, such as tack wise? Do you have a vid of her doing it?

To me, it sounds like she's just having a tizzy or throwing a tantrum. Once pain and discomfort is ruled out, she should be disciplined when she does it. I would try stopping, back her up, make her flex to both sides a couple times and then ask her to do what she was suppose to do when she started tossing her head. If that doesn't work, I would make her do figure 8s and circles until she quits and back to what she was suppose to be doing. It won't be easy at first but should get better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She does this while out in the pasture and not being ridden, correct?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

My question as well, I take it she is doing it in the pasture? If she is maybe she is just feeling good.....aside from that is she an Arab?:lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you take a few videos in different situations (under saddle, in the field... hanging out with babykins) ?


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Does she toss her head when something touches the spot she slammed on a beam? How is she when putting a halter or bridle on? Does she drop a lot of food when eating?


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

usandpets said:


> Has her mouth/teeth been checked? Are the reins held so there is constant contact? Has something changed just prior to her starting this, such as tack wise? Do you have a vid of her doing it?
> 
> To me, it sounds like she's just having a tizzy or throwing a tantrum. Once pain and discomfort is ruled out, she should be disciplined when she does it. I would try stopping, back her up, make her flex to both sides a couple times and then ask her to do what she was suppose to do when she started tossing her head. If that doesn't work, I would make her do figure 8s and circles until she quits and back to what she was suppose to be doing. It won't be easy at first but should get better.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, can't catch her to really check her. She eats everything, so i don't think its a teeth problem. She has NEVER been ridden, she never gets any kind of attention or exercise/training.



waresbear said:


> She does this while out in the pasture and not being ridden, correct?


Yes, she's out to pasture 24/7. 



goneriding said:


> My question as well, I take it she is doing it in the pasture? If she is maybe she is just feeling good.....aside from that is she an Arab?:lol:


She isn't an Arab LOL, she's Quarterhorse/pony type X Paso Fino. She does it all the time though, you would think she would quit after a little while.



Skyseternalangel said:


> Can you take a few videos in different situations (under saddle, in the field... hanging out with babykins) ?


Babykins is weaned now LOL, he's mine ha ha. I will try, she's NEVER been under saddle. You can hardly catch her.



wetrain17 said:


> Does she toss her head when something touches the spot she slammed on a beam? How is she when putting a halter or bridle on? Does she drop a lot of food when eating?


No that spot isn't sensitive anymore. She backs up when you try to put anything on her head, she has very little handling/training. She eats all the time, so i don't think its a teeth problem. I have yet to see this horse drop anything that goes in her mouth.

I must apologize for taking so long to get back to everyone, i've been super busy the past 2 days. I will try and get video of her doing it.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I just assumed it was when she was being handled or ridden. Since it is when she's on her own, I have to think that she is just being spunky or feisty. 

Our TWH does it a lot too. That's just how she is. She's completely healthy and just a bit spoiled. She does know it isn't tolerated when being handled or ridden. I don't think I would worry too much about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses don't do this for no reason. She needs an assessment from the vet. The whack may have a lot to do with this behaviour, perhaps a cracked molar that is abcessing or something wedged in her gums. Could be neurological damage. Regardless, she needs a vet. She may be in considerable pain.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

My Arab does this a lot. He'll do it often in the pasture, and especially during lunging; never under saddle, though. He's very healthy; wormed when he needs to be, just got his teeth done within the past 6 months, etc. He's done the head toss as long as I've had him, and the feistier he is the more he tosses his head.


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

Is she pastured with other horses?? And my next question Is she the Alpha mare?? 

I have a mare that started tossing and throwing her head around ALOT more when she became the Alpha. Its usually just a sign of their dominance in the herd. If shes just a broodmare and never ridden I personally wouldnt worry about it. Its seems to me to just be one of those weird horse quirks that they all have.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Videos would help a lot in this case. As stupid as this sounds, my vet will ask this to us to with head shaking. HOW is she shaking her head? Sometimes, when you can see how or know how she is shaking her head you can pinpoint if it's pain, a dominance move, play or disrespect.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Horses don't do this for no reason. She needs an assessment from the vet. The whack may have a lot to do with this behaviour, perhaps a cracked molar that is abcessing or something wedged in her gums. Could be neurological damage. Regardless, she needs a vet. She may be in considerable pain.


She did it 2 years ago, and it was the bony part of her nose that she hit. I thought she broke it, to be honest. It very well could be something stuck in her teeth. I'll see if they will call the vet out to have her checked. 



JustImagine said:


> My Arab does this a lot. He'll do it often in the pasture, and especially during lunging; never under saddle, though. He's very healthy; wormed when he needs to be, just got his teeth done within the past 6 months, etc. He's done the head toss as long as I've had him, and the feistier he is the more he tosses his head.


Yes, she looks just like that, in your pic. She has me worried because she never did it before.



HarleyD said:


> Is she pastured with other horses?? And my next question Is she the Alpha mare??
> 
> I have a mare that started tossing and throwing her head around ALOT more when she became the Alpha. Its usually just a sign of their dominance in the herd. If shes just a broodmare and never ridden I personally wouldnt worry about it. Its seems to me to just be one of those weird horse quirks that they all have.


Yes, for now, while the real Alpha mare is in the barn for WLD. 



Annanoel said:


> Videos would help a lot in this case. As stupid as this sounds, my vet will ask this to us to with head shaking. HOW is she shaking her head? Sometimes, when you can see how or know how she is shaking her head you can pinpoint if it's pain, a dominance move, play or disrespect.


I'm trying to get a video, everytime i try, i end up busy, and run out of daylight. Or she's too busy eating to do it. I'll keep trying!!!


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

If she's never done it before, you should probably get her checked by a vet =/ I know my Arab just does it because he's sassy, haha. I hope everything is okay with her! Also, does she do the head toss under saddle?


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is the video you guys asked for. It was just after they were all fed. She does this whether she is fed or not.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think it's just behavioral. She only did it twice in the video and was still for quite awhile. Does she do it while completely alone too? Could be her way of trying to get you to back off.

Keep in mind I am not an expert.. My gelding does something similar when he's being a sassy bucket.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I think it's just behavioral. She only did it twice in the video and was still for quite awhile. Does she do it while completely alone too? Could be her way of trying to get you to back off.
> 
> Keep in mind I am not an expert.. My gelding does something similar when he's being a sassy bucket.


She does it three times, but it kind of skips for some reason. Sorry kind of new to uploading videos and such. 
And Yes she does. I don't do anything with her though, she has no training, never been ridden, and is quite aggressive at times. She does it everyday. It just has me confused. :?


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Does she do it when she can't see you? In the video it "looked" like she was doing at you. Can you see her with out her seeing you? It really looks like she is telling your to back off. But, if she does it when no one is around then...?


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Watching the rest of her body language while she is doing it, I dont really think that she is telling you to back off. There is no ears pinning or anything that indicates it in my opinion. It just look like it is a tick she developped and just from her body language it does not look like she is beeing aggressive or in pain, BUT of course I am not an expert... she's actually looking quiet interested in you and in what you are doing - compared to the other 2 horses!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I too think its behavioral. She may do it because it gets attention. It doesn't look like she is in pain or agitated. It could just be a quirk she has with no medical cause.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

If you say she has acted aggressive in the past I would go to think that she is acting assertive. I have seen horses chase each other off with only a few of these even at great distances. 

Or it could be a bored habit. I've seen bored head tossing a lot in stalled horses. I would have a hard time thinking a pastured horse would start doing that though. 

When she's alone do you mean by herself not facing any thing? Is she facing other horses? Other people? If she is alone, I would start to think it might be a type of tic.

But the pawing, chasing the other horse off and the head tossing look like assertive behavior to me. Looks like she wants to put herself between you and the herd and drive you off.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

CowboyBob said:


> Does she do it when she can't see you? In the video it "looked" like she was doing at you. Can you see her with out her seeing you? It really looks like she is telling your to back off. But, if she does it when no one is around then...?


Yes i've caught her while looking out the window watching them.



Island Horselover said:


> Watching the rest of her body language while she is doing it, I dont really think that she is telling you to back off. There is no ears pinning or anything that indicates it in my opinion. It just look like it is a tick she developped and just from her body language it does not look like she is beeing aggressive or in pain, BUT of course I am not an expert... she's actually looking quiet interested in you and in what you are doing - compared to the other 2 horses!


Yeah, she's always interested in what i'm doing or what i have for her. I treat all the horses fairly. I'm pretty much the ONLY person who gives her attention. Keep in mind she was just fed before i shot the video, and as usual they want more. 



usandpets said:


> I too think its behavioral. She may do it because it gets attention. It doesn't look like she is in pain or agitated. It could just be a quirk she has with no medical cause.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think i'm starting to agree. Such a weird behavior though.



Horsesdontlie said:


> If you say she has acted aggressive in the past I would go to think that she is acting assertive. I have seen horses chase each other off with only a few of these even at great distances.
> 
> Or it could be a bored habit. I've seen bored head tossing a lot in stalled horses. I would have a hard time thinking a pastured horse would start doing that though.
> 
> ...


Yeah she tried that before, and got chased into next week. When she is by herself, her pasture is adjacent to other horses and she shares a barn. I find her just weird anymore LOL

Thank you everyone!!


----------

